# Assambler Tutorials?



## scorp (27. April 2001)

Kennt einer ne Seite mit Assambler Tutorials? Ich bräuchte dringend welche.


greedz - scorp


----------



## Moartel (30. April 2001)

*Da gibts ein paar*

Schau mal nach:
http://www.online-tutorial.de/internet_computer/computersprachen/assembler.html
Da gibts so was. Oder gib einfach mal in google "Assembler Tutorials" ein. Da findest du auch ne Menge. Solltest du auf ein gutes stoßen sags mit bitte, würde mich auch interessieren.


----------

